
Babel Plugin GraphQL to GraphQL.js - jonsharratt
https://github.com/jonsharratt/babel-plugin-graphql-js
======
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN". See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

